# Somerville white bass



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Went to Somerville today and all I caught was one gaspergoo. I was targeting white bass with live shad caught at the boat ramp and casting a silver rattle trap. I tried the ''hump'' first and then moved to the spillway, no takers. Of the few dozen boats I saw I never saw anyone else catching. I did not try trolling but watching those who did, it did not seem productive either. I used to fish there several times a week years ago but different job and gas prices mean fewer trips now. I fish yegua alot during the spring run, I went to newmans every sunday in feburary most I caught was five. My question is has anyone else noticed this? Do you think it is because they lowered the minium length to 10''? That it leaves less for breeding? I used to catch more than this. Any input would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

it's not just the w b that are slow the crappie also. i think its from the changing weather, cold fronts coming threw later in the year.


----------



## Wicked_Hook (May 14, 2008)

*The pattern is different this year.*

I took a co-worker last Tuesday and went through my routine. Started between the Spillway and island, then to the left of Yegua's second boat ramp, and then the hump past Rocky and nothing. At 9:50 A.m., we started black bass fishing near the intake, and saw a group of gulls over the water in the normal morning spot at approx. 10 A.m. We headed over that way and casted to nothing for about ten minutes. All of the sudden the water started to boil around us like it used to. *We took home 25 that were 13 1/2" or better and threw back about 10 between 12 and 13".* Go figure, I've never caught them there that late in the morning. I forgot to mention, my co-worker also caught a 21" Striper, weighing right at 7 pounds. I can say that the best spot for me this year has been by Yegua, which is the only other spot that they stayed up at for more than a minute. I'll try to get the photographs from my partner to post.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, I would like to see those pics. I guess the weird weather has turned them off too. When you say yegua are saying like down by the mouth at nails? I have never fished for them on that end this time of year.


----------



## Wicked_Hook (May 14, 2008)

No, I am talking about next to the boat ramp that faces the main lake. There is a fallen tree turned sideways to the right of the ramp if you are looking towards the lake. It is the area that they just put the new bulkhead in at. It goes from shallow to sixteen foot at the wake bouys. Are you fishing out of a boat, if not I have a couple of banks spots that have worked for me.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, I am fishing out of a boat, so can access most spots. What is the name of that ramp? I think I have seen it before. I'm not trying to potlick your spot,just more curious than anything.


----------



## Wicked_Hook (May 14, 2008)

Del, there are only two boat ramps out of Yegua. One faces the cove on the east end of yegua, and the other faces the main lake, north side of yegua park (this is the one I'm talking about). By the way I'm not worried about potlicking.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok,sorry about that. I thought you were refering to the mouth of yegua by nails park. The ramp your talking about is between rocky creek and the dam. You should post those pics when you get them. Thanks again!


----------



## Wicked_Hook (May 14, 2008)

*Sorry Del*

Hey, I did not even think about the fact that you might have been thinking of Yegua Creek until after I sent the reply. Once I did realize that fact I now understand the confusion. We need to get together one day, I don't know if your off during the week, but I was thinking of going this Tuesday. Once again, sorry for not being more clear. Let me know if you would like to meet up one day. Still trying to get the pictures transfered to a disk so I can post them. Then again maybe we can get our own pictures on day soon. Have a great one.


----------



## tailin' reds n' brunettes (Sep 10, 2007)

The whites have been real strange this year. Normally, when we find shad on the banks, we find the fish there too. Been throwing me for a loop all year. A buddy and I went out two Saturday's ago and limited out on whites off the rocky point at Big Creek. Took another friend the next day and could not get a bite. Same bait, same location, no fish. 

In response to the crappie, we have had a good year so far. I have never pulled this many two pounders out of Somerville. Three weeks ago, took my mom and dad, left with 63 crappie. When we weighed the bag of fillets, we had 27 lbs, probably the best average I have ever caught on this lake. Have noticed that the crappie are still pretty shallow. I have spring and summer brush piles in 10-16 feet of water and most of our fish have come on the 10 foot piles. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, Wicked Hook, we need to meet up sometime over there. I only have weekends off, but I'm going to try for the weekend after this one. Later.


----------



## get it wet (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
I am new to this site and enjoy reading everyones post and fishing reports. Just wanted to give a fishing report from a day out in Somerville Lake on 5/18. My 3yr old has been begging me to take him fishing for the past 2 weeks but due to the high gas prices and work its been hard to get out. Try explaining that to him! i have been fishing the lake for about 15 yrs. and know pretty well. I love to Salt water fish but their is alot of work that goes into when your done fishing (wash the boat, flush the motor ect. ect.). So when I want to have an easy day of fishing I head out to the lakes. We started out pretty much where everyone is talking about and caught 3 gaspergoo's. I was watching other boats that were either anchored or trolling and saw no one catching anything. Decided to head back towards the dam and do some trolling. It was around 10:30 am and we trolled from the dam to the island. We ended up having a great day and were off the water by 2:00 pm. Caught some of the biggest and nicest whites out of the lake in a long time, along with that we hung into a 22" Hybrid that was nice. Biggest one I ever caught on the lake. For the half day we fished we caught.
20 keeper whites
1 keeper 22" Hybrid
1 channel cat
3 throw back whites
3 gaspergoo's
3 throw back hybrids that were nice too (14", 2 @ 16 3/4") Double hook up on the two 16"
All fish were caught on the same set up (even the channel cat). We were rigged with hellbendes followed with a 3ft' leader and 1 rigged with a large pet spoon with white feathers and the other rigged with a medium pet spoon with yellow feathers. I have been taking my son out since he was 1 1/2 yrs old and he cant get enough, all he talks about is hunting and fishing. His Mom told me yesterday that he was going on and on about him and daddy fishing. He also grabbed his pole and was in the back of the truck pretenting he was still fishing. This is my was of raising my kid and keeping him out of trouble in the future.... He loves it!!!! I will post some pictures when i get them downloaded... Everyone, have a great day and take a kid fishing!


----------



## get it wet (Aug 10, 2007)

Finally got the pictures downloaded from our fishing trip! Enjoy!


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Hey "Get it Wet",*

* Great job on being on parenting keep it up!. Your name wouldn't be Jason, would it? I think I see you eatn Mud bugs or a big rib-eye sometime out n the country @ a little known Grocery.*
* Reeltime1*


----------



## get it wet (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Reeltime1,
That would be me!!! Heading back to the lake this weekend for a little more fun with my Son. We need to hook up one weekend, I work mon. thru Fri., so weekends are my only time.....


----------



## OooOooThatSmell (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey get it wet....my family and i will be at somerville this weekend as well. what kind of boat do you have? i'll give you a shout if i see you...just to say hi.

Later,
Doug


----------



## get it wet (Aug 10, 2007)

Doug,
I may have missed your post yesterday but just in case you get this. I have an 16' aluminum SEA ARK.. Green with big SEA ARK letters on the each side and I usually always have a big CORONA umbrella I use as a T-TOP, cant miss it! I will be fishing the same spot again on Sunday where I caught these last fish (By the dam). - Jason


----------

